# Brake problem - hard pedal, no brakes - mkv GTI



## GTICZ (Jan 12, 2017)

*Brake problem - Rear right wheel is warming up - mkv GTI (read below)*

hi guys,

i have a few problems with my 06 mkv golf GTI,

first: when i let the car parked, different time, then i pushed the brake pedal, its really hard on the top and for example in hill its annoying because till i start the car, its could moving, then it everythink okay, pedal goes soft and brakes...so some kind of leak?

second: i noticed it in the first time, when i wanted overtake some car, but was better stop overtaking and get back, problem was when i pushed brake pedal, it was very hard on the top, i heard some strange noise and im not sure if there was some kicking or not, but my brake effect of my gti was worst then an older **** car i wanted overtake! i think road wasn't been without bumps, but not that terrible to do this.. it could be between 80-100km/h

someother time, in a parking lot so i was moving about 3-5km/h i turned right and again.. my pedal was hard on the top, strange noise and hard to stop the car, straight road with a little of dust

once, i start moving from left line to cross into center line, it was on dice road, i moved about 10-15km/h and car in front of me immediately stops, so i pushed brake pedal very fast and hard.. my pedal was again very hard on the top, strange noise for the next 3-5m...and i crashed.. :banghead: :facepalm: 

after that, im very scary because behavior of my car is very unpredictible, sometime it brakes very good and then again - hard pedal on the top which im not able to push down, maybe its even harder, strange noise and car still moving.. i think, this is not abs system, thats a different kind of kicking and noise.. my is more like scratching

i had car in vcds, there is no failure about brake system, i tried vcds with moving car, but wrong channel, so i did it on measuring blocks only front then rear wheels, othervise lost connection and wheels were same, maybe about 0,5sec one wheel changing speed slower, but still same speed..

i have new zimmerman sport in front with holes, ate at rear

and im desperate.. could anyone help please? also, shocks im not sure how old they are, but i dont think they are bad.. 

thank You!


----------



## GTICZ (Jan 12, 2017)

nobody?


----------



## LeBlaaanc (Nov 12, 2013)

Check the vacuum hose to your brake booster (especially if you have a check engine light you've been ignoring). Without vacuum your braking is going to be hard. Usually if the pedal isn't hitting the floor it or isn't just really spondgy it's related to the brake booster.


----------



## LeBlaaanc (Nov 12, 2013)

Also learn to operate your emergency brake ?


----------



## GTICZ (Jan 12, 2017)

sorry i did not answered, i didnt mention it.

booster should be okay. emergency brake, you mean in vcds change from 00 to 02 ? 

i figured it out, that:

my brake problem is maybe caused by problem on right rear wheel... when i drive even 100km on highway without braking, three wheels are cold and just this one is hot, i couldn't let my hand on the disc.

I changed or done:
- new brake pipe Textar
- new caliper from TRW in red
- pads are freely moving to sides
- try disconnect handbrake line on this wheel
- bearing has no play
- new brakefluid, but pedal now has a little bit longer way then before ( till i try hard brake with abs active, then is better )

RR wheel when i brake harder is locking up first, so abs is involved..

now i have no idea what to do next, or check..


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Like said above. Check the vac line that comes off the booster to the engine, they are common for cracking and cause a hard brake pedal


----------

